# Citizen Hisonic, The Japanesse Accutron



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Let me show you some pics of my Citizen Hisonic from 1971:










Its design reminds me to 1970's Seiko KS or Grand Seiko, with the white sphere, the thin hands and the golden medal with the logo in the back










The caliber Citizen 2180 corresponds to Bulova 2180, it runs very good, about +2 seconds per day




























I hope you like it, thanks for looking


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

compas said:


> The caliber Citizen 2180 corresponds to Bulova 2180,


Very nice Compas! :thumbsup: Still not got one of these... 

But I think you mean "The caliber Citizen *3701A* corresponds to Bulova *2182*" --- Bulova 2180 is a no date, no day movement.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> compas said:
> 
> 
> > The caliber Citizen 2180 corresponds to Bulova 2180,
> ...


thanks a lot for the correction, Silver, i take note


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice...i have never seen one in the flesh, and it is still high on my wants list :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Very nice...i have never seen one in the flesh, and it is still high on my wants list :thumbsup:


Join the queue...but behind me please


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice , not seen one of those before back looks similar to a seiko ks(hell i didnt realise citizen made a hummer).

what do you mean paul by 'still havent got one of those' you must be slacking


----------

